# New Lathe?



## wrmiller (Apr 8, 2019)

Aw man, now PM is offering the TL lathes.

For me personally the 1440 is the most drool-worthy. Any rich folks here want to contribute to a old/poor man's retirement fun? 

(it was worth a try...)

(Edited to correct the name of the lathe...)


----------



## higgite (Apr 8, 2019)

Sure, Bill. A check is in the mail. 

Tom


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 8, 2019)

But you don't have my address Sir! 

Oh...wait.


----------



## zjtr10 (Apr 8, 2019)

I just left the p.m. website and I did not see anything new.  ( not that I hang out there a lot )

Where should I look to see this new  RML?


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 8, 2019)

zjtr10 said:


> I just left the p.m. website and I did not see anything new.  ( not that I hang out there a lot )
> 
> Where should I look to see this new  RML?





			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/product-category/lathes/14-19-swing/


----------



## Firstgear (Apr 8, 2019)

It’s beautiful!


----------



## jbolt (Apr 8, 2019)

wrmiller said:


> Aw man, now PM is offering the RML lathes.
> 
> For me personally the 1440 is the most drool-worthy. Any rich folks here want to contribute to a old/poor man's retirement fun?
> 
> (it was worth a try...)


Oh heck no, go for the 1660! Hey, what is a couple grand more at this level.

Looks like Matt specified a larger spindle bore. 2.55" vs the standard 2.06"


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 8, 2019)

very nice!  the 1660 is 23K+ in canukistan dollars here.  sigh.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 8, 2019)

If IIRC they have for a while, just never had them on their website? Wow, very nice! I'd love to have one too but way too rich for me. I wish Matt still carried the PM1340T, that was a nice looking lathe & more afforadble for me (but not at the time).

Bill, or you can wait till Mark @mksj ever sells his!


----------



## Reddinr (Apr 8, 2019)

What the heck is an RML lathe?  TLAs* really confuse TUPs** like me.  

* Three letter acronyms
** TLA uninformed people


----------



## GL (Apr 8, 2019)

I too am confused.  No RML's listed.  1340GT is still there.  Maybe some have the secret password?


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 8, 2019)

GL said:


> I too am confused.  No RML's listed.  1340GT is still there.  Maybe some have the secret password?



Follow the link I posted, and look at the first pic. Matt calls it a PM-1440TL, but it says RML right on the front of the lathe.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 8, 2019)

So what’s RML? Really Massive Lathe?


----------



## GL (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks wrmiller.  jwmay - that's what I was thinking too.  There's some gravity involved with that one (that bag is not a toy, do not set lathe on your toe).


----------



## darkzero (Apr 8, 2019)

jwmay said:


> So what’s RML? Really Massive Lathe?



Not sure what RML stands for if anything but they're supposed to be very high quality lathes made by Sun Master Taiwan.






						RML Series High Speed Precision Lathes - SUN MASTER CNC Lathe Supplier
					

Find quality high speed precision lathes in SUN MASTER, the RML series will be your best choice! Please contact us, the leading CNC lathe supplier.




					www.sunmaster-cnc.com


----------



## Janderso (Apr 8, 2019)

That is one impressive lathe.
Pretty too.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 9, 2019)

Really Magnificent Lathe- make mine Shun Chuan! 
do I get a free lathe for the shameless plug?


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey guys, yes we have them, its actually a variation of the TL Model, not the RML, but that was the only pic I had to stick on the web site. We just had more come in, so the picture guy will be getting that straightened out soon!


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks for the update Matt. RML...TL...whatever. It looks to be a very nice lathe!


----------

